# Meet and Greet at Derik Veliz's Sturbridge Massachusetts 8/3/13



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Saturday 8-3-13 from 3pm to 6pm at Derik's place.
(15 minutes from Sturbridge MA) 
Details soon.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.
Pm Derik or myself if you would like to come. I will have my omnimic and laptop rta available. Time permitting I will cook some food to bring.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

ugh so farrrrrrr


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

cybersailor420 said:


> ugh so farrrrrrr


DOOO EEETTT, laughs. I understand.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

lol I would love to, but that would be prob 3+ hours of driving for me. And I still haven't even had a chance to finish my stereo :/


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

cybersailor420 said:


> lol I would love to, but that would be prob 3+ hours of driving for me. And I still haven't even had a chance to finish my stereo :/


I've got ya beat. 44 hours and 3078 miles per Google maps.... 

I miss Boston


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

hhahaha, ****...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ean611 said:


> I've got ya beat. 44 hours and 3078 miles per Google maps....
> 
> I miss Boston


Get started, that's a lot of driving to do before Saturday, laughs.
Still got the Subaru?


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Again...far >:0


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Again...far >:0


Not in "geevegas" anymore?


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I am, it's still a decent ride my system is in a project truck I don't like to go long distance with right now.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Anonymous said:


> I am, it's still a decent ride my system is in a project truck I don't like to go long distance with right now.


Understood.


----------



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

I don't have any SPL events to run that weekend, so I may try and get out there. GOt a new baby in the house so it's a little crazy now, but we'll see. Where exactly is this happening?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

NESPL said:


> I don't have any SPL events to run that weekend, so I may try and get out there. GOt a new baby in the house so it's a little crazy now, but we'll see. Where exactly is this happening?


Sending you a pm...


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

NESPL said:


> I don't have any SPL events to run that weekend, so I may try and get out there. GOt a new baby in the house so it's a little crazy now, but we'll see. Where exactly is this happening?


You really should come, Steve. 

I plan to come by assuming weather cooperates. 

I have spl meter if anyone cares.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> You really should come, Steve.
> 
> I plan to come by assuming weather cooperates.
> 
> I have spl meter if anyone cares.


I might care....considering spl for the extra cap points in iasca...was thinking of making my .75 cubic sealed box into a ported box but really clueless on ported boxes...
Would be for an idq10, not an spl monster I know but its the only decent sub I have that I wouldn't mind destroying since the basket is cracked.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I might care....considering spl for the extra cap points in iasca...was thinking of making my .75 cubic sealed box into a ported box but really clueless on ported boxes...
> Would be for an idq10, not an spl monster I know but its the only decent sub I have that I wouldn't mind destroying since the basket is cracked.


.75 ported looks terrible for that sub. 1.5-2 cube gives you a huge amount of low extension when tuned low and potential to get pretty loud @ 50hz if you tuned in the low to mid 40's.

Optimally you'd use a cube-ish shaped box with external aero port (or half in/half out). This method allows you the most flexibility to change tuning on the fly and also adjust aiming/position of sub and port. Generally you can gain 2-3 db (and also dramatically change response curve) by just moving the box around, aiming the port different directions, etc. 4" flared port would only need to be 13" long to tune 2 cube box to 32hz, and you could have a second short port for SPL (if they allow you to switch port length).

6" flared would be closer to optimum for SPL @ around 12" long (possibly shorter depending on resonance of your car), but would be way impractical for lower tuning. Big box and big port for SPL.... or at least big port, but at a point with large port area you're displacing so much for the port that you might as well just make VB larger and need less length to tune the same place!

With the 10's I am using now in 3 cube they are louder than 12" in the same size. It's only over 3.5 cube where 12 gains over the 10 (provided you don't run into excursion limits)... the point being, it's hard to have too big if you want to get loud and drop low.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome thAnks for the knowledge.


----------



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

My wife has no plans for Saturday, so I should be able to make it out. I have a TermLab SPL meter, with the RTA mic too....no idea how the hell to use it but I have it, lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.

Guests: 

Hispls
Nespl
Xdrixn
Goodstuff
Derik


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Dang! I live too far...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> Dang! I live too far...


What I always think about the west coast and midwest events, lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BUMP! ^


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm not going to miss this one, please count me in! 


lol

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> I'm not going to miss this one, please count me in!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Hope you don't get lost on the way there. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Xdrixn suggested we talk about who's bringing what for food. I was thinking marinated grilled chicken and salad, but unsure if derik has a grill. I'll also offer to take any trash we make with me since I have access to a dumpster.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Hope you don't get lost on the way there. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I know... after my 160+ miles/day commute I hope to remember my way back, 

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Xdrixn suggested we talk about who's bringing what for food. I was thinking marinated grilled chicken and salad, but unsure if derik has a grill. I'll also offer to take any trash we make with me since I have access to a dumpster.


Yes I do have a grill.

Thanks for the offering goodstuff!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I couldnt get to the store last night so no chicken....thinking of something else now....

I'm selling a Sinfoni Amplitude 45.x if you guys are interested I can bring it. Looking for $275.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

It's not too bad a drive for me according to me GPS. I'm burning the FOCAL 6 disk set in case anyone there doesn't have them. If I see a roadside stand with some fresh corn I'll stop and grab some, but I think I'm mostly highway and I have no idea what's out there.

Perhaps we could just kick in and order some pizzas, of if there's anyplace good local go out and eat after we wrap up?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

There is a bunch of stuff before you get here, don't worry about that.



Derick


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> It's not too bad a drive for me according to me GPS. I'm burning the FOCAL 6 disk set in case anyone there doesn't have them. If I see a roadside stand with some fresh corn I'll stop and grab some, but I think I'm mostly highway and I have no idea what's out there.
> 
> Perhaps we could just kick in and order some pizzas, of if there's anyplace good local go out and eat after we wrap up?


Damn I am short on time. I couldn't get out of work earlier like I wanted to. Wish I could have burned you guys some discs. Those focal cd's are a trip.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Im lAte 340


----------



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

Won't make it out, looking at buying a house and the realtor came up with 5 places to look at today.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, that was awesome!











.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Agh. Next time I tell you NEXT TIME lol


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)




----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)




----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)




----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

This was awesome to listen... I mean feel!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)




----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I had great time, you guys rock! can't wait for next!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Great meet yesterday guys thanks. Thank you Derik for letting us use your house for our location. I realized that all my gain settings were a mess this morning so my stereo probably sounded off, I apologize. I got food for thought from all of you. More in a minute.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Great time. Thanks again for your hospitality.

I must say that Yaris is really impressive. Your hard work has really paid off! 

Also someone please PM or email me info on where to buy that RTA. Definitely a glaring issue at my crossover point mid/tweet that I'd love to tinker with.

I spent some time on my ride home playing with my time delay even. Honestly I can't see myself doing pods up on the dash for tweeters. I really simply can't get over how cheezy they look regardless of the sound.... which may sound really strange considering what my cargo area looks like.

For the record, the last big audio show of the season locally is on Cape Cod Sept 1. If you guys can trek off to upstate NY you can certainly make Cape Cod! I have to say you may get some ideas/inspiration from some things and it's a really nice crowd of enthusiasts.

Vehicle Vibe 2013 Series


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Hispls said:


> Great time. Thanks again for your hospitality.
> 
> I must say that Yaris is really impressive. Your hard work has really paid off!
> 
> ...


*You are welcome,*
Thanks for meeting with us, your system is awesome, even with the windows up! all my neighborhood got a taste of your BASS! 

Inside was like a blast of super-duper-power, all my hair was moving like crazy, SPL is amazing!

Dayton Audio OmniMic is what you want! LINK


.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I realized that all my gain settings were a mess this morning so my stereo probably sounded off, I apologize. I got food for thought from all of you. More in a minute.


That is why your system was sounding so good! 

Good luck in Syracuse! 

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Thank you.


How did it go?

did you loose your iPod cable (black)? at the meeting.

D.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> How did it go?
> 
> did you loose your iPod cable (black)? at the meeting.
> 
> D.


Tune was off....I have a phase issue somewhere so I got last 4th this time.
Oh well. 
Not my ipod cable, must be Adrian's. 
Never owned an Ipod, never will.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Any pictures?

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Tune was off....I have a phase issue somewhere so I got last 4th this time.
> Oh well.
> Not my ipod cable, must be Adrian's.
> Never owned an Ipod, never will.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Screw anything Apple, never, ever. I am trying to piece together a Windows driven media center in my truck, expandable, upgradeable, flexible.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Any pictures?
> 
> .


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/151809-meca-2x-syracuse-customs-8-11-a.html


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

So we talked about RTA and did some the other day, so I finally got my mic and computer working and this is what I got as my first attempt doing this:

Blue is before and Yellow is after. The outcome is awesome I got to keep nailing it down!











.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

And this is how the EQ ends up...


----------

